# Getting into the swing of things as a first time cat mom



## isabeldreamsicle (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi guys!

I'm Isabel and my cat's name is Raja. He's about a year old and I got him last month at the humane society. I've never had a cat before but as a single soon to be graduate student living in a downtown apartment a cat seemed like a good option as far as pets go.

Raja is a very outgoing guy and he's almost always on me, next to me, or at least nearby! He's an attention seeker for sure haha. A pretty vocal guy too.

I have a lot of posts to check out still but for now just hi! Oh and for any of you cat savants, any idea what breed (s) he might be? I imagine he's some sort of mutt but if there's breed specific info I'd be interested in learning.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

That is what I would call a domestic semi-long hair. A bit like my cat, although a different color.
It is my favorite coat on a cat these days. Long enough to be very soft and fluffy but not so dense as to need human grooming.
And a_ very _handsome guy your new cat is, too!


----------



## isabeldreamsicle (Nov 20, 2021)

Thank you! I've gotta say I was surprised at how easy grooming is with him. I probably don't need to since his coat isn't very thick, but he likes when I use the poodle comb and slicker brush on him. I find longer haired cats so pretty and this is nice and super easy I love it


----------



## StevieWonderMuffin (Oct 4, 2021)

He is extremely handsome.


----------

